# Debian benennt Mozilla-Programme um

## schachti

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79761 - jetzt gibt's die Steinzeit-Distri in Zukunft nur noch mit Software, deren Namen keiner kennt.   :Twisted Evil: 

Interessant fand ich diese Idee: http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11454563&forum_id=107054.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schachti wrote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79761 - jetzt gibt's die Steinzeit-Distri in Zukunft nur noch mit Software, deren Namen keiner kennt.   

 

Eine sehr unprofessionelle Aussage, wie ich finde. Es wird nicht nur die "Steinzeit-Distri" diese Software einsetzen, deren Namen keiner kennt, sondern sicher auch Ubuntu. Die Gründe die zu dieser Entscheidung führten kann ich auf jeden Fall sehr gut verstehen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Interessant fand ich diese Idee: http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11454563&forum_id=107054.

 

Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/glep/glep-0023.html

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## schachti

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine sehr unprofessionelle Aussage, wie ich finde.
> 
> 

 

Dir ist der   :Twisted Evil:  Smiley aufgefallen?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wird nicht nur die "Steinzeit-Distri" diese Software einsetzen, deren Namen keiner kennt, sondern sicher auch Ubuntu.
> 
> 

 

Das macht es nicht besser, ganz im Gegenteil. Was denkst Du, welchen Effekt es gerade auf potentielle Linuxuser hat, wenn sie sehen, daß eine Distri den Firefox dabei hat, bei einer anderen gibt es keinen Firefox, sondern ein unbekanntes Programm namens Iceweasel, und Distribution C hat weder Firefox noch Iceweasel, sondern BetterBrowse oder sonstwas?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Gründe die zu dieser Entscheidung führten kann ich auf jeden Fall sehr gut verstehen.
> 
> 

 

Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Andere Distributionen - die den Firefox auch patchen - bekommen es doch auch hin, mit den Mozilla-Entwicklern zu kommunizieren. Wenn ich http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/79760 richtig verstanden habe, geht es beim Punkt Patches lediglich darum, daß die Patches den Mozilla-Entwicklern zur Prüfung vorgelegt werden müssen. Warum tut Debian das nicht? Das erweckt nicht nur den Eindruck, daß es sich bei Debianern um arrogante "Über-Linuxer" handelt, sondern ist auch kontraproduktiv - Debian bedient sich bei einem OpenSource Projekt, aber läßt die Patches nicht zurückfließen, wovon vielleicht auch andere profitieren würden.

Und den Punkt mit dem Logo verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das erinnert mich an religiöse Fanatiker, die sich wegen ihrer Überzeugung selbst das Bein abhacken. Es ist ja nun nicht so, daß die Mozilla Foundation Geld kassiert für die Verwendung des Logos, den Weitervertrieb verbietet etc. - es geht nur darum, daß Änderungen des Logos verboten sind (was ja auch Sinn macht, weil das Logo eben ein Wiedererkennungs- und damit ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist).

----------

## sirro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das macht es nicht besser, ganz im Gegenteil. Was denkst Du, welchen Effekt es gerade auf potentielle Linuxuser hat, wenn sie sehen, daß eine Distri den Firefox dabei hat, bei einer anderen gibt es keinen Firefox, sondern ein unbekanntes Programm namens Iceweasel, und Distribution C hat weder Firefox noch Iceweasel, sondern BetterBrowse oder sonstwas?

 

In den Menues der Einsteigerdistries sind doch meistens eh Eintraege ala "Web Browser (Firefox)". Den Punkt findet man schnell ueber das Untermenue "Internet". Wenn der Browser dann einmal gestartet ist, dann finden sich Firefox-User direkt zurecht und ex-IE-User muessten sich eh umgewoehnen.

BTW: Ich fand die Firesomething-Extension damals sehr amuesant.  :Smile: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Debian bedient sich bei einem OpenSource Projekt, aber läßt die Patches nicht zurückfließen, wovon vielleicht auch andere profitieren würden.

 

Die Patches von Debian sind auch oeffentlich, sie beteidigen sich nur nicht am Mozilla-Prozess. Ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht, immerhin ist Mozilla und Co. Open-Source und kann somit problemlos veraendert werden. Bei Debian nimmt man halt in Kauf so die Markennutzungsrechte zu verlieren.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Und den Punkt mit dem Logo verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das erinnert mich an religiöse Fanatiker, die sich wegen ihrer Überzeugung selbst das Bein abhacken. Es ist ja nun nicht so, daß die Mozilla Foundation Geld kassiert für die Verwendung des Logos, den Weitervertrieb verbietet etc. - es geht nur darum, daß Änderungen des Logos verboten sind

 

Es geht auch AFAIK auch darum, dass die Logos nur bei offziellen Mozilla-Versionen eingesetzt werden duerfen. Und wer den Code modifiziert und veroeffentlich, der hat nun mal kein Original. Die Sache mit dem Logo sehe ich eh noch als das kleinere Problem an.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dir ist der  Smiley aufgefallen?

 

Gib es zu - den hast du im nachhinein dorthin editiert!? Sorry!  :Wink: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Debian bedient sich bei einem OpenSource Projekt, aber läßt die Patches nicht zurückfließen, wovon vielleicht auch andere profitieren würden.

 

So ist es nicht. Debian möchte nur in einer stabilen Version keine neuen Programmversionen aufnehmen. Ich denke die Gründe braucht man nicht weiter erklären. Dadurch das Mozilla aber ältere Versionen selbst nicht supported muss Debian selbst diese alten Versionen patchen. Dadurch das diese Versionen gepatcht werden dürfen diese aber nicht mehr den Namen Firefox oder das Firefox-Logo benutzen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Und den Punkt mit dem Logo verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das erinnert mich an religiöse Fanatiker, die sich wegen ihrer Überzeugung selbst das Bein abhacken. Es ist ja nun nicht so, daß die Mozilla Foundation Geld kassiert für die Verwendung des Logos, den Weitervertrieb verbietet etc. - es geht nur darum, daß Änderungen des Logos verboten sind

 

Nicht die Änderungen am Logo sind verboten, sondern eine geänderte Firefox-Version weiterhin mit dem Namen Firefox und dem Firefox-Logo auszustatten ist verboten.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## schachti

ok, aber ich denke trotzdem, daß diese Aktion der OS-Community letztlich eher schadet...

----------

## l3u

Warum sollte Ubuntu das selbe machen? Die benutzen doch lediglich die selben Verewaltungstools, haben aber unterschiedliche Repositries für die Pakete! Nur weil z. B. SUSE was ändert, muß das ja nicht unbedingt Mandriva auch machen, nur weil beide rpm-basiert sind.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ok, aber ich denke trotzdem, daß diese Aktion der OS-Community letztlich eher schadet...

 Sehe ich genauso.

Also ein Logo, welches unfrei ist, durch ein eigenes, genauso unfreies zu ersetzen ist schon der blanke Hohn. Und die Sache mit dem Code erinnert mich schon sehr an Schilling. Der hat sich ja darüber aufgeregt, man würde bei Debian seinen Code kaputtpatchen. Und ich bin der Meinung, daß Schilling in Bezug auf den Code genauso recht hatte wie sein Ton daneben war. Die Community sollte offen sein in beide Richtungen. Und bei Debian sehe ich da ein recht egozentrisches Weltbild. Sie glauben, alles muß sich an ihnen orientieren. Sie sind die einzigen, die ihre Patches nicht bei Mozilla zur Begutachtung vorlegen. Und es geht nicht um die Pflege des stable-Zweiges, ganz im Gegenteil, der neue Name ist schon im unstable aufgetaucht.

Sollen sie einen Fork machen, wenn ihnen Mozilla nicht paßt. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob die Lizenz sowas zuläßt. Aber ein Produkt anderer Leute nehmen und dann unter eigenem Namen vertreiben, finde ich asozial. Ubuntu hängt sich da ja auch dran. Da wird die Debianwelt ganz schön zu tun bekommen, was sie in Zukunft alles alleine machen wollen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Warum sollte Ubuntu das selbe machen? Die benutzen doch lediglich die selben Verewaltungstools, haben aber unterschiedliche Repositries für die Pakete! Nur weil z. B. SUSE was ändert, muß das ja nicht unbedingt Mandriva auch machen, nur weil beide rpm-basiert sind.

 Warum, diese Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ansonsten: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10370.html

----------

## l3u

Die sollen doch machen, was sie wollen, diese Debian-Fundamentalisten ...

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ok, aber ich denke trotzdem, daß diese Aktion der OS-Community letztlich eher schadet...

 

Sofern man sich nicht über die Browserkennung in die Wolle kriegt, sehe ich da kein Problem. Und der überwiegende Nutzeranteil dürfte eh bei den Fensterungetümen liegen.

----------

## l3u

Unabhängig davon halte ich das für groben Unfug und unnötige Korinthenkackerei, was die bei Debian machen.

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   ok, aber ich denke trotzdem, daß diese Aktion der OS-Community letztlich eher schadet... Sehe ich genauso.
> 
> Also ein Logo, welches unfrei ist, durch ein eigenes, genauso unfreies zu ersetzen ist schon der blanke Hohn. Und die Sache mit dem Code erinnert mich schon sehr an Schilling. Der hat sich ja darüber aufgeregt, man würde bei Debian seinen Code kaputtpatchen. Und ich bin der Meinung, daß Schilling in Bezug auf den Code genauso recht hatte wie sein Ton daneben war. Die Community sollte offen sein in beide Richtungen. Und bei Debian sehe ich da ein recht egozentrisches Weltbild. Sie glauben, alles muß sich an ihnen orientieren. Sie sind die einzigen, die ihre Patches nicht bei Mozilla zur Begutachtung vorlegen. Und es geht nicht um die Pflege des stable-Zweiges, ganz im Gegenteil, der neue Name ist schon im unstable aufgetaucht.
> 
> Sollen sie einen Fork machen, wenn ihnen Mozilla nicht paßt. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob die Lizenz sowas zuläßt. Aber ein Produkt anderer Leute nehmen und dann unter eigenem Namen vertreiben, finde ich asozial. Ubuntu hängt sich da ja auch dran. Da wird die Debianwelt ganz schön zu tun bekommen, was sie in Zukunft alles alleine machen wollen.

 

Dickes ++

Sehe ich ganz genauso.

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked:  Sind wir hier am Stammtisch? Gut, es war Freitag, aber so eine Menge undifferenzierten Schwarzweißdenkens ist mir in diesem Forum noch nicht untergekommen! Um mal Bertrand Russel zu zitieren: *Quote:*   

> Das ist der ganze Jammer: Dass die Dummen so sicher sind - und die Klugen so voller Zweifel.

 In diesem Sinne zweifele ich natürlich auch noch, ob einige Aussagen, die mir hier schräg vorkommen, nicht vielleicht doch begründet sind. Darf ich daher um Belege bitten, wann Debian cdrecord "kaputtgepatcht" hat? IIRC war das nämlich Suse. Oder wo die Lizenz des IceWeasel-Logos nachzulesen ist, die "genauso unfrei" sein soll? Meines Wissens hat man sich noch nicht mal auf ein spezielles Logo festgelegt. (Dieses wird's wohl nicht werden...  :Razz: 

Hier mal zwei Artikel, die das Ziel dieser Aktion ganz gut beschreiben, nämlich die Wahrung eines freien Betriebssystems:

http://lwn.net/Articles/203084/ (letzter Abschnitt)

http://brianmckenna.org/blog/linux/5-reasons-to-support-iceweasel/

Und zum Abschluß noch ein Kommentar zu dem LWN-Artikel: *dmarti wrote:*   

> Man, if Debian and other nit-picking freedom lovers had listened to all the "you fanatics! be practical!" arguments over the years, the system would be loaded down with Motif, Metro-X, the Clipper Chip, Netscape Navigator, VMWare, icc, ssh.com's SSH, ndiswrapper, a bunch of TrueType fonts, documentation with long invariant sections, a DVDCCA-licensed DVD player, and so on. They wouldn't be able to change a thing at this point, and the system would be completely...impractical to use.

 

----------

## hoschi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79761 - jetzt gibt's die Steinzeit-Distri in Zukunft nur noch mit Software, deren Namen keiner kennt.  
> 
> Interessant fand ich diese Idee: http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11454563&forum_id=107054.

 

Gentoo hat das Mozilla-Branding inzwischen auch wieder abgeschaltet.

Zwischen den Rechten am Logo und Sturrheit auf allen Seiten gibt es halt Grenzen.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Gentoo hat das Mozilla-Branding inzwischen auch wieder abgeschaltet.

 

Aber nur fuer die beta/rc-Versionen, oder? Da DUERFEN sie es naemlich nicht (per default) einschalten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@psyqil

Die Sache mit Debian und und dem kaputtgepatchten cdrecord hat mir Herr Schilling im Heiseforum persönlich mitgeteilt. Und ich konnte seine Argumente komplett nachvollziehen. Z.B. ist unter Linux zur Zeit kein Brennen als User möglich. Ging aber früher mal. Momentan muß ich da erst die Zugriffsrechte ändern, damit dies wieder möglich ist. K3b hat dafür ja ein extra Programm, woanders muß ich das zu Fuß machen. Irgendwann ab 2.6.irgendwas ging es nicht mehr, und er sagte, beim 2.6.20 solle es wieder möglich sein. Na gut, das hat jetzt nichts mit Debian zu tun sondern mit dem Kernel allgemein, aber es zeigt, daß man bei allem, was er sagt, erst mal per Definitionem das Gegenteil macht. Und das Problem mit Debian hat er mir auch sehr ausführlich geschildert, habe ich aber jetzt nicht mehr so gegenwärtig, weil ich mit Debian nichts zu tun habe. Und nach diesem allen kann mich sowohl Debian als auch Ubuntu sonst wo.

Nur der Tatbestand ist identisch. Debian patcht eigenmächtig Anwendungen, läßt diese Patches nicht den Entwicklern der Software zukommen, und tut dann auch noch beleidigt, wenn sich die Entwickler daran stören.

Ich kritisiere den Herrn Schilling bei allen seinen Äußerungen in Bezug auf die GPL und auf seine Umgangsformen. Aber seine Kritik am Kernel und an den Debianentwicklern ist für mich zu 100% nachvollziehbar und eine Umsetzung seiner Vorschläge würde Linux deutlich weiterbringen.

Aber so ist das halt, Genie und Wahnsinn liegen dicht beieinander. Ob das jetzt Bobby Fischer ist oder Hans Reiser oder Jörg Schilling. Viele gute Sachen scheiten daran, weil die Personen, die sie entwickelt haben, Defizite im sozialen Bereich haben.

Linus ist kein Genie, aber er hatte immer ein Händchen für das Machbare. Deshalb ist Linux so erfolgreich geworden. Es gibt einige Kernel (ich sage jetzt nur Tannenbaum und Stallmann) die von der Papierform her um Welten besser sind als Linux. Aber keiner schafft es bis zur Praxis.

----------

## hoschi

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Gentoo hat das Mozilla-Branding inzwischen auch wieder abgeschaltet. 
> 
> Aber nur fuer die beta/rc-Versionen, oder? Da DUERFEN sie es naemlich nicht (per default) einschalten.

 

Weiss ich nicht. Waere allerdings nachvollziehbar, da Mozilla es ja bei den eigenen RCs zumindest frueher auch so gemacht hat (keine vorkompiliert Version von FF seit Deer-Park gesehen).

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @psyqil
> 
> Die Sache mit Debian und und dem kaputtgepatchten cdrecord hat mir Herr Schilling im Heiseforum persönlich mitgeteilt. Und ich konnte seine Argumente komplett nachvollziehen. Z.B. ist unter Linux zur Zeit kein Brennen als User möglich. Ging aber früher mal. Momentan muß ich da erst die Zugriffsrechte ändern, damit dies wieder möglich ist. K3b hat dafür ja ein extra Programm, woanders muß ich das zu Fuß machen. Irgendwann ab 2.6.irgendwas ging es nicht mehr, und er sagte, beim 2.6.20 solle es wieder möglich sein. Na gut, das hat jetzt nichts mit Debian zu tun sondern mit dem Kernel allgemein, aber es zeigt, daß man bei allem, was er sagt, erst mal per Definitionem das Gegenteil macht. Und das Problem mit Debian hat er mir auch sehr ausführlich geschildert, habe ich aber jetzt nicht mehr so gegenwärtig, weil ich mit Debian nichts zu tun habe. Und nach diesem allen kann mich sowohl Debian als auch Ubuntu sonst wo.
> 
> Nur der Tatbestand ist identisch. Debian patcht eigenmächtig Anwendungen, läßt diese Patches nicht den Entwicklern der Software zukommen, und tut dann auch noch beleidigt, wenn sich die Entwickler daran stören.
> ...

 

Da ist was wahres dran. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich unter Gnome inzwischen ohne jede Aenderung und Frickelung aus dem Stand heraus via libata (IDE-Laufwerk am S-ATA BUS) brennen kann, mit dem Vanilla-Kernel.

In der Tat, ist deine Schlussfolgerung interessant. Linus scheint tatsaechlich einer der wenigen zu sein, der genau im Grenzbereich lebt. Schilly, egal ob im Recht oder Unrecht, hat sich im GNU/LINUX Lager nunmal disqualifiziert, durch sein ewigs Linux-Bashing und der staendigen Meldungen von cdrecord bitte das einzig wahre Solaris (genauer gesagt sein Schillix) zu verwenden. Inzwischen hat Debian von cdrecord auch einen Fork, war den Jungs wohl zu stressig, kann man nachvollziehen, ehrlich gesagt.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nur der Tatbestand ist identisch. Debian patcht eigenmächtig Anwendungen, läßt diese Patches nicht den Entwicklern der Software zukommen, und tut dann auch noch beleidigt, wenn sich die Entwickler daran stören.

 

Wir reden aber immernoch von freier Software, oder?

----------

## psyqil

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @psyqil
> 
> Die Sache mit Debian und und dem kaputtgepatchten cdrecord [...]

 Jau, die Suse-Geschichte ist ja auch schon wieder zwei Jahre her, ich hab dann mal auf die cdrecord-Page geschaut, da sind sie jetzt ja fast alle versammelt...  :Very Happy: 

Brennen und der 2.6.8 ist mir auch noch in guter Erinnerung, wenn man als User CDs brennen kann, kann man halt auch komplette Disks überschreiben, und das wurde damals geändert. Das Problem sehe ich aber immer noch nicht ganz, cdrecord warnt mich doch eh, wenn ich keine root-Rechte hab:

```
cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
```

----------

## Hilefoks

Sorry Leute, aber ich möchte nochmal zurück zum Thema dazu einen interessanten Link posten, der zwar aus dem Heise-Forum stammt, aber wer sagt eigentlich das da keiner Ahnung hat? 

-> http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11456644&forum_id=107054

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Sorry Leute, aber ich möchte nochmal zurück zum Thema dazu einen interessanten Link posten, der zwar aus dem Heise-Forum stammt, aber wer sagt eigentlich das da keiner Ahnung hat? 
> 
> -> http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11456644&forum_id=107054
> 
> MfG,
> ...

 Also ich sag da gar nichts mehr zu. Habe langsam den Eindruck, daß du immer mehr Psychopathen rumlaufen. Anstelle das Ding gemeinsam weiterzubringen, haben da immer mehr das Bedürfniß, ihr mangelndes Ego zu komepnsieren. Macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

----------

## schachti

Nachdem ich einige hier gepostete Links verfolgt habe, habe ich meine Meinung (besonders nach der Lektüre von http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/09/1434251&tid=41 und http://lwn.net/Articles/203084/) doch geändert. Ich halte die gefundene Lösung zwar nicht für gut und bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass sie der Community schadet, aber ich sehe doch ein, dass Debian wohl keine Wahl hatte.

----------

## l3u

Warum nehmen sie nicht einfach die Original-Binarys?

----------

## UncleOwen

Warum liest Du nicht, bevor Du dumme Fragen stellst? Sorry, aber die Antwort dazu findet sich wirklich auf JEDER hier im Thread verlinkten Seite - und wurde auch hier schon x mal beantwortet.

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Warum nehmen sie nicht einfach die Original-Binarys?

 

Langsam gewinne ich leider den Eindruck dass du Open-Source im allgemeinen nicht verstanden hast  :Sad: 

RFTT (Read The Fucking Thread) sowieso...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Warum nehmen sie nicht einfach die Original-Binarys?

 Geht es noch darum? Nach dem, was ich da so gelesen habe, geht es darum, daß da sowohl bei Mozilla als auch bei Debian einige ihr unterentwickeltes Ego kompensieren müssen. Soll mir doch keiner erzählen, daß da ein Problem vorliegt, welches man nicht mit etwas gutem Willen einvernehmlich hätte lösen können.

Aber man muß sich wohl von dem Gedanken verabschieden, daß die Opensourcewelt in eine Richtung will. Einst einte der Kampf gegen Windows, aber seit dem Windows abgehängt wurde kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Warum nehmen sie nicht einfach die Original-Binarys? Geht es noch darum?

 Ja, genau darum geht's

 *Quote:*   

> Nach dem, was ich da so gelesen habe, geht es darum, daß da sowohl bei Mozilla als auch bei Debian einige ihr unterentwickeltes Ego kompensieren müssen.

 Bullshit.

----------

## sirro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Geht es noch darum?

 

Hast du den Thread und die Links gelesen? Im Prinzip geht es genau darum, aber Details kann man selber nachlesen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> aber seit dem Windows abgehängt

 

Windows wurde abgehaengt? Inwiefern? Meines Wissens ist der bekannte Ubuntu-Bug #1 noch immer nicht behoben.

----------

## l3u

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Langsam gewinne ich leider den Eindruck dass du Open-Source im allgemeinen nicht verstanden hast

 

Sehe ich auch so. Ich bin ein ignoranter, nichtswissender Iditot, der Open Source nicht verstanden hat, in einem Forum voller Universalgenies, von deren unendlichem Quell der Weisheit ich mir ruhig mal ein Scheibchen abschneiden könnte.

Wenn man Open Source erst dann verstanden hat, wenn man kapiert hat, warum es eine der beliebtesten Distributionen und der Hersteller eines der beliebtesten Browser nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, ihre Produkte zu kombinieren -- dann bin ich froh, Open Source nicht verstanden zu haben.

----------

## Earthwings

Immer mit der Ruhe und schön freundlich bleiben (an alle)  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

Also nach dem ich das hier http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/09/1434251&tid=41 gelesen habe kann ich beide Haltungen, die auf der Seite von Debian und die von Mozilla, gut nachvollziehen.

Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Streit irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Folgen nach sich ziehen wird. Soll der Browser unter Debian von mir aus Iceweasel heißen.

Dass es in der Zwischenzeit selbst im OpenSource-Bereich so viel Bürokratie gibt finde ich zwar bedauerlich, aber ich kann die Haltung der Mozilla (Corp./Foundation ?) trotzdem verstehen. Das Argument mit der Qualitätssicherung finde ich durchaus berechtigt, sowas muss es auch im OpenSource-Bereich (oder eben gerade dort) schließlich auch geben.

Ich kann den Artikel den ich oben nochmal verlinkt habe echt empfehlen. Mich interessiert würde aber auch mal ein Kommentar von eurer Seite zu der Meinung dieses Mozilla-Entwicklers interessieren:

http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11456644&forum_id=107054

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Debian developer and project maintainer Eric Dorland contends, however, that Mozilla's graphics set cannot be released with Etch because "they have a non-free license."

 

Die Mozilla-Seite kann ich relativ gut verstehen, die vertreiben ihren Browser schließlich auch unter Windows (meiner Meinung nach wird Firefox ohnehin mehr und mehr zum Windows-Projekt. Wenn ich da an solchen Kram wie die automatischen Updates, etc. denke ... ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei an dieser Stelle dahingestellt). Und die wollen eben, daß nur das, was sie wollen "Firefox" heißt. Sehe ich als okay und nachvollziehbar an.

Daß man Firefox in Iceweasel umbenennt, weil das Logo eine "unfreie Lizenz" hat ... das ist in meinen Augen nichtsnutziger Dogmatismus. Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich kann den Artikel den ich oben nochmal verlinkt habe echt empfehlen. Mich interessiert würde aber auch mal ein Kommentar von eurer Seite zu der Meinung dieses Mozilla-Entwicklers interessieren:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/open/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11456644&forum_id=107054

 Ich finde den Artikel irgendwie komisch. Angeblich ist Debian ja die einzige Distri, die ihre Patches nicht begutachten läßt (was ich nicht gut finde, weil davon ja auch andere profitieren könnten). Aber das da jetzt geschrieben wird, das so eine Begutachtung durchaus 6 Monate dauern kann, dann frag ich mich, wie die anderen das machen? Und wenn die vom FF 1.5 zu FF 2.0 ein Jahr brauchen, wieso brauchen die dann 6 Monate um einen Patch zu begutachten?

----------

## b3cks

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Daß man Firefox in Iceweasel umbenennt, weil das Logo eine "unfreie Lizenz" hat ... das ist in meinen Augen nichtsnutziger Dogmatismus. Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)!

 

Gentoo ist ja aber auch nicht GNU, so wie es Debian ist. Und wenn da eben was nicht freies drin ist, dann geht das Geschreie los.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Daß man Firefox in Iceweasel umbenennt, weil das Logo eine "unfreie Lizenz" hat ... das ist in meinen Augen nichtsnutziger Dogmatismus. Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)!

 

Ja, es gibt das Problem mit dem Logo. Es gibt aber ein viel grösseres Problem das immer etwas untergeht. Debian benötigt einen Firefox der über Jahre hinweg gepatcht wird. Eine neue Firefox Version kommt für eine stabile Debian-Version nicht in Frage, wie ich weiter oben schon einmal erklärte. Das Problem ist nun das Mozilla den Firefox nicht so lange patcht (bei Windows-Browsern kommt eine neue Version, nicht ein Patch für eine alte  :Wink:  ). Debian muss hier also selber patchen. Solche umfangreichen Patches werden aber von Mozilla nicht akzeptiert, schließlich haben Sie das gleiche Problem ja bereits durch eine neue Version behoben...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)!

 

Liefert Gentoo einen gepatchten Firefox aus? Nein!

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## firefly

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Daß man Firefox in Iceweasel umbenennt, weil das Logo eine "unfreie Lizenz" hat ... das ist in meinen Augen nichtsnutziger Dogmatismus. Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)! 
> 
> Ja, es gibt das Problem mit dem Logo. Es gibt aber ein viel grösseres Problem das immer etwas untergeht. Debian benötigt einen Firefox der über Jahre hinweg gepatcht wird. Eine neue Firefox Version kommt für eine stabile Debian-Version nicht in Frage, wie ich weiter oben schon einmal erklärte. Das Problem ist nun das Mozilla den Firefox nicht so lange patcht (bei Windows-Browsern kommt eine neue Version, nicht ein Patch für eine alte  ). Debian muss hier also selber patchen. Solche umfangreichen Patches werden aber von Mozilla nicht akzeptiert, schließlich haben Sie das gleiche Problem ja bereits durch eine neue Version behoben...
> 
>  *Libby wrote:*   Aber zu dem anderen Kommentar: unter Gentoo darf der Firefox doch auch Firefox heißen. Also scheinbar geht es ja irgendwie doch (von wegen Patches, etc.)! 
> ...

 

hast du dir mal das ebuild vom firefox angeschaut? Die sourcen werden an ein paar stellen gepatched.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gentoo liefert keine Software aus. Gentoo liefert nur Bauanleitungen aus. Und den Quellcode. Deshalb ist man da ziemlich frei. Man darf mit dem Quellcode ja im Regelfall machen was man will und das Ergebnis auch selber nutzen wie man will, reglementiert ist nur die Weitergabe der kompilierten Software.

Debian liefert Software, Gentoo Bauanleitungen, daß ist der Unterschied. Wie bei der Xgl-LiveCD (von Corona war das glaub ich). Selber bauen darfst du dir sowas, fertig zusammengestellt vertreiben nicht.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hast du dir mal das ebuild vom firefox angeschaut? Die sourcen werden an ein paar stellen gepatched.

 

Wie Klaus Meier schon richtig bemerkte - Gentoo liefert eine Anleitung incl. Automatismen (genannt ebuild) und nicht eine fertig gepatchte Firefox-Version. Der unterschied liegt beim Vertrieb. Gentoo vertreibt keine gepatchte Software, Debian hingegen schon. 

Allerdings stellt sich mir hier gerade die Frage was mit den mozilla-firefox-bin Paketen ist und ob man hier nicht auch besser Iceweasel...  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## firefly

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   hast du dir mal das ebuild vom firefox angeschaut? Die sourcen werden an ein paar stellen gepatched. 
> 
> Wie Klaus Meier schon richtig bemerkte - Gentoo liefert eine Anleitung incl. Automatismen (genannt ebuild) und nicht eine fertig gepatchte Firefox-Version. Der unterschied liegt beim Vertrieb. Gentoo vertreibt keine gepatchte Software, Debian hingegen schon. 
> 
> Allerdings stellt sich mir hier gerade die Frage was mit den mozilla-firefox-bin Paketen ist und ob man hier nicht auch besser Iceweasel... 
> ...

 

ok zugegeben dann habe ich deine aussage etwas missverstanden  :Smile: 

um firefox-bin würde ich mir keine sorge machen, da eh nur die binary von mozilla.com verwendet wird.

----------

## slick

Habe mich bisher aus dem Thread rausgehalten und wundere mich jetzt dennoch wieso man in einem Gentoo-Forum einen Thread über das Vorgehen von Debian auf 2 Seiten bekommt  :Wink:  Da das Problem anscheinend keine andere Distribution hat ists für mich ein "reines" Debian-Problem, was mich nicht wirklich interessiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Hier geht es ums Prinzip. So ein bürokratischer Dreck ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!

Ich sehe ein, wenn man für einen (Web-)Server ein Linux hat, was auch in 10 Jahren noch die totgepatchten Programmversionen von Anno Dazumal hat. Okay. Aber Firefox?! Das ist Desktop und End-User. Und hier ist diese Philosophie meines Erachtens komplett fehl am Platz. Dann sollen sie doch in der Totpatch-Version den Fx einfach weglassen bevor es so nen Aufstand gibt.

----------

## psyqil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hier geht es ums Prinzip. So ein bürokratischer Dreck ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!
> 
> Ich sehe ein, wenn man für einen (Web-)Server ein Linux hat, was auch in 10 Jahren noch die totgepatchten Programmversionen von Anno Dazumal hat. Okay. Aber Firefox?! Das ist Desktop und End-User. Und hier ist diese Philosophie meines Erachtens komplett fehl am Platz. Dann sollen sie doch in der Totpatch-Version den Fx einfach weglassen bevor es so nen Aufstand gibt.

 Hier geht es vor allem um das Debian-Prinzip und das Mozilla-Prinzip.Welches Problem Du damit hast, habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Ich denke, daß es beiden Parteien auch egal ist, ob Du das aushälst.

Dann gibt es noch Leute, die keine Enduser sind und einen Haufen Desktops betreuen. Die freuen sich, wenn sie sich nicht alle zwei Wochen Firefox inkl. Extensions wegen einer neuen Lücke updaten müssen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ja, es gibt das Problem mit dem Logo. Es gibt aber ein viel grösseres Problem das immer etwas untergeht. Debian benötigt einen Firefox der über Jahre hinweg gepatcht wird. Eine neue Firefox Version kommt für eine stabile Debian-Version nicht in Frage, wie ich weiter oben schon einmal erklärte. Das Problem ist nun das Mozilla den Firefox nicht so lange patcht (bei Windows-Browsern kommt eine neue Version, nicht ein Patch für eine alte  ). Debian muss hier also selber patchen. Solche umfangreichen Patches werden aber von Mozilla nicht akzeptiert, schließlich haben Sie das gleiche Problem ja bereits durch eine neue Version behoben...

 

Die Frage ist aber auch, warum sich Debian seine Patches nicht von Mozilla absegnen läßt. Wenn Debian jetzt gesagt hätte, wir patchen den 1.5 noch jahrelang weiter, fragen aber vorher bei euch nach, dann weiß ich nicht, ob Mozilla da nein gesagt hätte. Wenn sie dies getan hätten, dann ist das Handeln von Debian unumgänglich, so aber nicht.

Auch andere Distris patchen, aber sie lassen es sich absegnen.

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> 'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;--
> 
> Thou art thyself, though not a Mozilla.
> 
> What's Mozilla? It is nor hand, nor foot,
> ...

 

----------

## sirro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn Debian jetzt gesagt hätte, wir patchen den 1.5 noch jahrelang weiter, fragen aber vorher bei euch nach, dann weiß ich nicht, ob Mozilla da nein gesagt hätte.

 

Mozilla sagt da nicht nein, braucht aber anscheinend ewig und drei Tage fuer ein Review dieser Patches (die anscheinend auch nicht wie gefordert "minimal" sind). Siehe oben verlinktes Heise-Posting.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist aber auch, warum sich Debian seine Patches nicht von Mozilla absegnen läßt.

 

Gleiches Heise-Posting.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dieses Heise-Posting kenne ich, aber ich glaube da nicht dran. Andere Distributionen lassen sich ihre Patches doch absegnen. Da klappt das. Und wenn das generell 6 Monate dauert, dann hätten sich Novell und Red Hat bestimmt auch schon beschwert.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Dieses Heise-Posting kenne ich, aber ich glaube da nicht dran. Andere Distributionen lassen sich ihre Patches doch absegnen. Da klappt das. Und wenn das generell 6 Monate dauert, dann hätten sich Novell und Red Hat bestimmt auch schon beschwert.

 

Nochmals. Es ist ein unterschied ob Novell, Red Hat, Ubuntu oder Co. heute einen Patch für Firefox 2.0 akzeptiert haben möchten, oder ob Debian heute einen Patch für Firefox 1.0.4 einreicht und abgesegnet haben möchte, der z.B. Sicherheitslücken schließt die in 1.5.0 bereits behoben waren. Es ist für die Firefox Entwickler nicht so das große Problem für ihre aktuellen Versionen patches zu testen und ein ok zu geben - schließlich stecken sie selbst ja noch voll im Code. Aber einen Patch zu prüffen der einen Code anfasst der 3 Jahre alt ist, ist nochmals ein ganz anderes Problem. Zudem muss sich ja auch erst einmal ein Entwickler dazu "herablassen".

----------

